# Engeria Densa...I'm impressed



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay so I purchased some live plants for my fresh fill. On March 26th I planted one bunch of Engeria Densa separating it into two clumps if you want to call them (not separate stems but several grouped together say 4 or 5 in each bunch)...when I planted them I added 4 flourish root tabs to the surrounding gravel ( not any special substrate) about 1.5-2 inches away from the plants. Well I am happy to say that the plants are thriving and have grown about 1.5-2 inches each...I love the look of this plant and will buy more and add it...I hope this plant propagates well...a tank trimmed with that plant would look awesome.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

That plant grows very easily. Very easy to propagate too. You'll have a tank full of it in no time


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Reckon...you got that right...I bought one bunch separated it into two bunches. My tank is 32 inches deep with 2.5-3 inches of regular gravel so about 28 inches of water depth. this stuff grows fast, you can almost stand and watch it grow. I have cut the first plants at least three times each, cutting off about 6 inches each time. I replanted the cuttings in the gravel in other areas of the tank and now I noticed my original plants have started new plants...Reckon is right I my have a whole tank of this stuff in no time. Good news is that my fish love it, especially at night as they wedge themselves between the stalks and sleep (or whatever fish do in the dark) Makes a nice background plant that hides equipment well. I may soon be selling the cuttings once I run out of room to plant it.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

i have some of that too. when you trim it, it turns to 2 stems as well. don't even need much light to keep it alive either. adding ferts just makes it go crazy, the new tank will have co2 so we shall see what that does to it. mines a little "leggy" and not so dense as some google pix, don't know why


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

I find that it really depends on the amount of light it gets...if it is in the shade it has a tendency to grow slower and therefore "Denser" more leaves, however in the bright light it grows fast and becomes leggy as you put it. just wait until it propagates on its own...you will have new plants sprouting up all over the place. I trim mine about 4-6 inches a week otherwise it blocks the light for the rest of my plants


----------

